# 140 stainless steel 6mm Washers



## skiprat (Aug 10, 2015)

Just for fun.... a slimline made with about 140 stainless steel washers.

I drilled the 6mm washers to 6.8mm and turned half of them right down as far as I dared to make the 'spacers' and the rest became the 'shape' 

Every now and then, I like to mess about with the good old slimline....:biggrin:

Hope you like it..:wink:


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 10, 2015)

I like it a lot!


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice work Skip. I like shiny things :biggrin:


----------



## mtassie (Aug 10, 2015)

Now that's thinking out of the box!! Great looking pen!!


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you for not entering that in the slimline unlimited.  It gives the rest a chance to rise to the top.  

That is a great looking pen.  Well executed.  Thank you for your contributions to the IAP, they always inspire me to think bigger/better/differently about the pens I make.

Now if I can just convince my better half that I need a metal lathe...


----------



## Monty (Aug 10, 2015)

Great looking pen. With your OK, I just might have to "borrow" that idea.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice Steven.


----------



## mark james (Aug 10, 2015)

The third picture...  *Beautiful!*

Simple concept; challenging design/elements; accurate/repeatable measurements...... = Superb Pen!  (Plus a bit of skill). :wink:

Very Cool Skip!


----------



## dogrunner (Aug 10, 2015)

that's nice


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 10, 2015)

Like


----------



## John Smith (Aug 10, 2015)

Absolutely wonderful. I love it!!


----------



## magpens (Aug 10, 2015)

That's really cool, Skip !!!  

You must have heard me talking in my sleep about doing that (in brass) !! :biggrin: I think it is Mannie that signs off with "I really hate it when someone steals my ideas before I think of them"! . 

I love the shape you did .... really classy !


----------



## SteveG (Aug 10, 2015)

It is a wonder your brain does not explode, what with all these creative ideas lurking in there. How do you keep it under control so only one or two sneak out at time?

Also, it just so happens that I was going to do this washer-pen thing tomorrow, but I think I will "Skip" it since you just took all the thunder. :rain::rain:

Great job in design and execution.


----------



## lorbay (Aug 10, 2015)

I love it Skip.
Lin.


----------



## magpens (Aug 10, 2015)

Skip, how did you hold each washer for machining?  Did you make a special-purpose mandrel to hold them ?

Maybe you turned the spacer washers en-masse on a mandrel, then did the basic assembly and finally turned the shape-washers, also en-masse to the overall shape you wanted.

What is the weight of the pen ?


----------



## Wct3 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow!   I'm lost for words!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 10, 2015)

That's is a really nice pen!!!!!!


----------



## raar25 (Aug 10, 2015)

Very creative nice work.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 11, 2015)

Many thanks for the kind comments. Always appreciated.

Mal, you got it.  All ganged together to make the spacers, with a temporary male/female mandrel. 
The washers were then stacked on the slimline tube, like in the first pic, and soaked in CA to stop them spinning while shaping. Once down to shape, I just used the square edge of a snap blade craft knife blade to remove the CA between the washers.

This could have been made on a wood lathe....

Oh....it weighs 31 grams. , so not too heavy. 


Cheers.


----------



## BradG (Aug 11, 2015)

you have a knack of taking something ordinary and turning it into something remarkable. Very eye catching


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok, that's just flat out cool!  One of the most creative slimline pens I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Hubert H (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow!  REALLY nice.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 11, 2015)

That is sweet!


----------



## Akula (Aug 11, 2015)

I really like that and want one for myself 

It looks sexy


----------



## Edgar (Aug 11, 2015)

Mighty fine work!
I always enjoy your amazing creations.


----------



## Curly (Aug 11, 2015)

You must write really fast to need cooling fins on your pen. :wink: Well done.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 11, 2015)

I always find your posts amusing and amazing at the same time.  The look of that is just so cool.  It also made me laugh out loud to consider the material and the thought that went into it.

Thanks for that.   Nice pen!


----------



## RedBeard (Aug 11, 2015)

That is freakin' awesome!


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 11, 2015)

The Avaz Twist Tower is Sarejevo came to mind when I saw this pen.  Just because I always think what is next from there and how would I manage it if  I  tried.  Poorly I imagine.

I would think that or the building in Dubai would appeal to your strong sense of design.

Nice little slimline you got there.

Phil


----------



## Sandsini (Aug 11, 2015)

I love it! Great concept and execution!


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 11, 2015)

Did you end up measuring the wall thickness of the spacers?  In that second picture it looks like you almost turned them down to nothing!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow!! I certainly didn't expect this pen to be so popular. Thank you!!

Derek, I didn't measure at the time, so I just checked now...the outside diameter of the spacers are 7.3mm and I drilled the hole out to 6.8mm, so that means the wall thickness is around 0.25mm, which I think is around 9 thou in old money.:wink:


----------



## Krash (Aug 11, 2015)

You are stupid good.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 12, 2015)

That is a beauty Skip!

Mike


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 12, 2015)

That's really cool. An awesome idea.


----------



## texta (Aug 12, 2015)

love the idea ,great looking pen . i would of thought the hardest part would of been drilling out the washers to fit the tubes not much to hold em by .


johno


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 13, 2015)

Hmmm ... very VERY visually appealing pen, I like it.


As I look at it, I think of ways I could use my humble wood shop to do something like that...


Like .... glue a bunch of 6MM washers together while on a temp mandrel and then drilling the stack all at once to get the right inner diameter .... then gang cut the entire outside stack while on a mandrel using a light touch with carbide tools....  one stack would be the spacers cut without bushings and made very thin, and the other stack would be the profile cut between bushings.  

I'm thinking I could do something like this with brass or aluminum shim stock with similar results, as those metals are much softer and easier for me to turn on my lathe.


----------

